# 10ft mako caught on land



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice 10ft mako caught on the beach in FL.
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/nature/post/huge-mako-shark-caught-from-florida-beach/


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, That’s a Monster. Wish There was a video!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome Mako, Good Job on that monster.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Its funny that this one mako has made the news, there have been i think atleast 5 that size landed there this year alone. 

awesome catch though


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> Its funny that this one mako has made the news, there have been i think atleast 5 that size landed there this year alone.
> 
> awesome catch though


Must be nice to live in Florida! I would have thought the guys who caught two in the same night would have made the news.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

alot of those guys are smart and try to keep a low profile. And rightfully so, theres alot of easy access places in florida and youll get potlicked quick.

Were scheduled to be there in two weeks for BHC...pretty sad thats the first time all year ill finally be able to hit sand sad2sm


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

A lot of it has to do with the quality of the pictures too. Any reporter going to make a story is going to make sure they have great pictures. The only other person who got good pictures was matsy. I remember all the other ones being dark and blurry.


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Would of like to reeled that in, I bet a good fight.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> alot of those guys are smart and try to keep a low profile. And rightfully so, theres alot of easy access places in florida and youll get potlicked quick.
> 
> Were scheduled to be there in two weeks for BHC...pretty sad thats the first time all year ill finally be able to hit sand sad2sm


At least you'll be in Florida!



HuntinforTail said:


> A lot of it has to do with the quality of the pictures too. Any reporter going to make a story is going to make sure they have great pictures. The only other person who got good pictures was matsy. I remember all the other ones being dark and blurry.


True. I like his pics the best. I bet is was awesome seeing the shark do flips out of the water.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> A lot of it has to do with the quality of the pictures too. Any reporter going to make a story is going to make sure they have great pictures. The only other person who got good pictures was matsy. I remember all the other ones being dark and blurry.


that or maybe its the fact that reporters were notified and pictures handed over.

either way...same end results. with the exception of this fish and the one matt landed, i heard about all the others through "hush hush" word of mouth and it wasnt until someone blabbed all over the boards that the actual anglers came forward and told the story. ernie and the other two cats (cant remember names) tend to not advertize catches too much, atleast until the smoke clears a little and the spots arent going to be jeopardized


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice one!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes they have potlicker problem just like us here, lol!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

awesome beast!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The Wizard-OZ- has caught one Mako much bigger than that in the PINS surf here in Texas about 7 years ago, maybe a little longer. In my opinion, it was the greatest land based catch in the history of man kind. The thread was originally posted on the old BeachBum board or maybe on Extreme coast, Ask JC, I bet he has a link if you want to see the most awesome thing ever done in the surf. Oz is the apex marine predator on this planet.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that is a awesome fish!!!


----------

